# Any photos of Oberon purses?



## dixielogs (Dec 14, 2008)

I have been eyeing the roses one but would like to see some interior shots and hear feedback from anyone.  I have never spent that much on a purse before, but I need a nice one.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ask and Ye shall receive: (These aren't my photos, I posted them some months back for someone who purchased the purse, so I can't answer any questions about them)


----------



## dixielogs (Dec 14, 2008)

oh, wow!  I love this.  I do wish they would make a matching Kindle cover


----------



## KasperKindler (Feb 17, 2009)

Just saw your post...here are some images of the Tree of Life Oberon handbag...(I have this bag for sale in the buy/barter thread).

The interior is very similar to the Roses Bag posted below, however this bag is a little shallower and a little wider. Black interior with 3 organizational pockets on one side and one large zippered pocket on the other.





































Hope this helps! All Oberon products are just beautiful! 

Edited to fix picture upload!


----------



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

I posted a few pictures of my Oberon Tree of Life handbag here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3065.20.html

I've had it for a couple of weeks, and LOVE it! It's lightweight; the straps are just the right size; the organizational pockets are really useful; and all my junk fits right in. A wonderful Valentine's Day gift from DH.

Berni


----------



## Barbara M (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh wow, those are my red rose purse pics. Thanks for reposting!!

The only problem with this purse that I can see is that the straps are not adjustable. So if you have a lenght that you prefer, you might have a problem.

The straps are just perfect for me,  but if you like a different lenght, you'd have to take it to a shoe shop and have it adjusted.  

mu advice would be to look at the oberon site and find out how long the straps are and measure a purse you like. 

Barbara


----------



## dixielogs (Dec 14, 2008)

Barbara,

do you find the bag to be heavy at all?  I am just dying for this bag like I have never lusted after any other bag.


----------



## Barbara M (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't find the purse heavy at all. But then I am not a small person. If I were small with small bones, it might be heavy. 

Lets put it this way--it's no heavier (empty) than any other purse I have. Lighter than some with a lot of compartments. But it is big and can hold a lot and get very heavy.

Also, since I moved to the suburbs and drive a lot, I'm not as bothered by purse weight as I was when I lived in San Francisco and hauled my purse on the bus all the time. 

This answer may be worse than no answer. But really, It's not a very heavy purse.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

It's nice but I wouldn't buy one for me.      A possible gift for my mother or aunt.


----------



## Kilkenny (Nov 16, 2008)

dixielogs said:


> do you find the bag to be heavy at all? I am just dying for this bag like I have never lusted after any other bag.


I lusted after the Avenue of Trees in fern and after going to the website daily to check on it, I finally bought it. I've used it for a week and love it. It is light and the straps are a good length. It is a little top-heavy, though, and will fall over easily, spilling its contents. I am learning to lean it up against something if I set it on the floor. My Kindle cover matches which makes me happy.

I've never had such a high-maintenance purse before!


----------

